# Searching for Gamers in Central New Hampshire



## Morrow (Apr 14, 2003)

My wife and I will be moving to Plymouth, NH in July.  I figure that when moving to a new town, it is never to early to check out the gaming community.  Does anyone know of existing groups in the Plymouth area that might be interested in a couple new players? We'd be interested in just about any rpg.

How about any players who might be interested in joining a new D&D 3e group?

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (Apr 23, 2003)

*Bump*

Oh no!  All the gamers in central New Hampshire have been kidnapped by aliens!

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (May 27, 2003)

Perhaps if I change the thread title and widen my search...

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (Jul 7, 2003)

*One More Bump (Or, A Little Persistence Never Hurt Anyone)*

Plans are well underway to move from Somerville, MA (Land of 10,000 Gamers) to Plymouth, NH at the end of the month.  It looks like I'll have a home and a job well before I arrive, now all I really need is a game.   

I have a vague plan to try out D&D 3.5 by running a swashbuckling campaign set in Freeport.

I'm interested in playing Mutants & Masterminds, d20 Modern, or CoC d20.

Morrow


----------



## Morrow (Sep 1, 2003)

*Update Bump*

Well, I have arrived in New Hampshire, but I still don't know any gamers in this part of the world.

Morrow


----------



## RaveN (Sep 1, 2003)

gee that's too bad... i don't know any gamers in northeastern ma... how far is central nh from there?


----------



## Morrow (Sep 1, 2003)

RaveN said:
			
		

> gee that's too bad... i don't know any gamers in northeastern ma... how far is central nh from there?




Well, Plymouth is about 100 miles north of Boston on I-93.  Mapquest tells me that Ipswich is far enough east that it's actually a little further from Plymouth than Boston is.  That's probably further than anyone wants to travel for a game.  Looking at the map, it seems to me that you're still close enough to Boston to take advantage of that gaming community.  I'd suggest checking out the Bostongamers list on yahoo.com.


Morrow


----------



## baradtgnome (Sep 2, 2003)

Morrow said:
			
		

> *Bump*
> 
> Oh no!  All the gamers in central New Hampshire have been kidnapped by aliens!
> 
> Morrow



Ah, well, no.  Only toll booth attendants in NH get abducted by aliens.  Wish I could help you, but Plymouth is too far from our area to be practical.  (greater south Manchester) I'm surprised that you haven't got more (any?) responses, there is quite a number of NH gamers in fact.  Perhaps not in Plymouth.  I'm surprised though, it being a college town and all.  Maybe the aliens ran out of toll booth attendants and have started on gamers.

good luck


----------



## Kamard (Sep 2, 2003)

There should be tons of gamers in Plymouth- try the college Thursday and Sunday nights in the HUB.

Or you could put an ad in the school newspaper/town newspaper.

When I went to PSC two years ago the gaming club had probably 50 members. 

Hope you find someone!


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 20, 2005)

If anyone is still following this thread...I'm in Concord, NH, and know a few gamers.  Drop me an email; nellisir at comcast dot net

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 10, 2005)

After too long ashore the Swashbuckling in Freeport Campaign will set sail this Friday, April 15th. We'll be meeting every other Friday thereafter. There are still open slots for additional players. If you are in central New Hampshire and haven't yet joined the crew now is the time to come aboard.  We're talking pirates, cultists, the undead, and things that man was not meant to know- how could you go wrong?


----------



## Morrow (May 11, 2005)

*Update*

Swashbuckling in Freeport now has a story hour.  And remember, there's still room for more players at the table.

Morrow


----------

